

Ask HN: Will the US's credit rating downgrade increase Bitcoin usage? - eric-hu

Commentary on this thread ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2852380 ) includes how the American government can just print more of its own money to satisfy its debts.<p>That's not my stance--I don't feel I have a full enough understanding of the economy--but I can see how others would come to this conclusion.<p>Do you think this will spur a significant number of people to use Bitcoin more than they currently do?<p>Misc: I have no Bitcoins or businesses operating on Bitcoins, just a curiosity.  I'm thinking about mining, but that's about it for now.
======
pbreit
I wouldn't be surprised if it did. As microscopic and irrelevant as Bitcoin
is, many of its users and prospective users skew anti-government and anti-
central bank so anything contributing to that sentiment could generate a
modest increase in activity.

~~~
eric-hu
This is my opinion, too.

I see a lot of Bitcoin users go off on the Federal Reserve, printing money,
and how people shouldn't use the dollar for that reason.

------
randomanonymous
What does bitcoin have anything to do with the US credit rating? Credit rating
doesn't effect the value of the dollar. How much currency out in the market
determines that.

------
glimcat
Why would it? It doesn't address any of the systematic or usability issues
with Bitcoin. Or are you looking at it as an analogue for hiding money under
the mattress?

------
gojomo
...and further, how will it affect the price of tea in China?

